# Is it possible to make fruit puree like boiron?



## Ramish (Sep 1, 2019)

I want to make some fruit puree that from my country but it's not popular maybe not like Boiron exactly but just not like a juice it not concentrated enough.

Thanks


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I make my own purée all the time. I like to call it Fruit Demiglace. I take whatever fruit I want, purée it, then slowly and I mean slowly (because you don’t want to burn it), cook it down over low heat until it’s very concentrated. Depending on the fruit, sometimes I’ll adjust the flavor with a little sugar at the end in case there is bitterness. Also, if I need the purée to be less liquid, I will add in a thickener, like tapioca starch or cornstarch at the end as well.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

I spent all this time trying to find out what a boiron fruit was until I realized it is a fruit puree company you are talking about.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

You were not alone  I had to google it.

Ramish - What is the final texture / thickness you are hoping for?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Boiron's fruit purees are great, and very dependable when it comes to making pate de fruit especially. I can't get Boiron very easily in my location, which is why I make my own most of the time. You can get it on Amazon though.....2.2 lbs of most of the purees will set you back about $50.


----------



## Ramish (Sep 1, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> I make my own purée all the time. I like to call it Fruit Demiglace. I take whatever fruit I want, purée it, then slowly and I mean slowly (because you don't want to burn it), cook it down over low heat until it's very concentrated. Depending on the fruit, sometimes I'll adjust the flavor with a little sugar at the end in case there is bitterness. Also, if I need the purée to be less liquid, I will add in a thickener, like tapioca starch or cornstarch at the end as well.


Wow Thank you Chefpeon but how do you deal with fruit that has a lot of seeds like Passion fruit, pomegranate or fruit that have a lot of fiber like orange my country orange have a lot of fiber


----------



## Ramish (Sep 1, 2019)

fatcook said:


> You were not alone  I had to google it.
> 
> Ramish - What is the final texture / thickness you are hoping for?


Thicker like normal juice la little bit. Just like frozen puree that professional chef use


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ramish said:


> Wow Thank you Chefpeon but how do you deal with fruit that has a lot of seeds like Passion fruit, pomegranate or fruit that have a lot of fiber like orange my country orange have a lot of fiber


You just strain it out using a very fine sieve.


----------



## Ramish (Sep 1, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> You just strain it out using a very fine sieve.


Would it strain the flesh also? I am afraid of that.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Ramish said:


> Would it strain the flesh also? I am afraid of that.


When you get to the point where you want to strain out very fine particles, you use a very very fine mesh.


----------



## jimmer (Dec 4, 2016)

When our wholesaler has a great deal on raspberries or strawberries, or I have a flat that's about to go, I use a similar process to make a sauce or filling. Sometimes I play with complementary extracts to deepen the flavor.


----------

